# Readmore menü



## Torte66 (26. Jan 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bin Anfänger mit einem Problem.
Ich habe ein Aufklappbare Seite mit weiterlesen erstellt. Jetzt möchte ich aber das, wenn diese Aufgeklappt ist. Unten Schließen erscheint, kann mir hier einer behilflich sein.

```
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function(){
        $("#content").hide();

    $("a.open-close").click(function () {
      $("#content").slideToggle("slow");
    });

});
```


```
a.open-close {
    margin:0px;
    padding:5px;
    text-align:right;
    background:transparent;
    font-size:14px;
    font-weight: 700;

    display:block;
    color:#000;
    text-decoration:none;
}
a.open-close:hover {
    background:transparent;

}
#content {
    width:460px;
    margin:0px;
    background:transparent;
    padding:0px 0px;
    color:#000;
    line-height:23px;
```


```
<div id="hauptbox"><img src="video-img.png" class="bild"/>Hier ist der Text und wenn du mehr lesen willst schau hier. Hier ist der Text und wenn du mehr lesen willst schau hier.Hier ist der Text und wenn du mehr lesen willst schau hier. Hier ist der Text:
  <div id="content">
Dein Inhalt kommt hier rein... Hier steht die detallierte Beschreibung. Dieser Text wird erst nach einem Klick auf das übergeordnete Elemente eingeblendet. Parallel wird auch die Klasse des Links gewechselt um den Pfeil zu drehen. Hier steht die detallierte Beschreibung. Dieser Text wird erst nach einem Klick auf das übergeordnete Elemente (dt) eingeblendet. Parallel wird auch die Klasse des Links gewechselt um den Pfeil zu drehen. Hier steht die detallierte Beschreibung. Dieser Text wird erst nach einem Klick auf das übergeordnete Elemente (dt) eingeblendet. Parallel wird auch die Klasse des Links gewechselt um den Pfeil zu drehen.
</div><!-- ende der Hauptbox --> </div>
<a class="open-close" href="#"> mehr anzeigen</a>
```


----------



## Robat (26. Jan 2017)

Torte66 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt möchte ich aber das, wenn diese Aufgeklappt ist. Unten Schließen erscheint,


Wo soll schließen erscheinen? In deinem a Tag?

Generell solltest du dem Element, welches geändert werden soll eine ID geben und dann kannst sowas machen:


```
document.getElementById("myelementID").innerHTML="newtext";

// oder

document.getElementById("myspan").textContent="newtext";
```

innerHTML ist aber unsicher und sollte deshalb nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## Torte66 (28. Jan 2017)

Danke für dein Hinweis und die Antwort. Nur wie kann ich es sicher gestalten und dennoch mein Wunsch umsetzen? Ich bin noch nicht so konform mit der Materie.


----------

